# Triplets and Thank you to everyone here!



## Amber_ (Sep 20, 2013)

Monday afternoon (a week ago) one of our pygmy does ("Momma") went into labor (day 149 so it was expected). After twenty minutes of pushing and no kids I checked her (as per the advice I have read on here countless times) and found a spine and ribs. After shoving that baby "down" and out of the way, she successfully delivered two kids. When she didn't get on her feet and was still acting exhausted I checked again and found... a spine and ribs. I thought the baby might have turned as the other babies were delivered and there was more room to do so... apparently not. I went back in and spun the baby until I could find hooves. I was so hopeful they were back hooves... nope they were front hooves. Yep, the head was bent back towards its bottom. But with all the awesome advice I read on here I was able to get brave enough to "fish" the head out and around between the legs like it was supposed to be. After that the delivery was quick. 

After such a rough delivery, I dosed Momma (per the vets recommendations) with antibiotics to help prevent infection. She was acting so weak (not cleaning the kids well and not wanting to stand, drink or eat) and it was so brutally cold that night that I took the babies home and bottle fed them over night. She took them back the next afternoon no problems and everyone is doing well. 

I have to admit it was not smooth and I was feeling frantic, but a week later we have a healthy Momma and 3 healthy doelings. So I wanted to say "Thank you" to everyone here and all your awesome advice. You guys helped save 4 goats.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations on a job well done! Glad everyone is doing well


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wonderful! Congrats on the successful delivery and triplets!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Way to go!! Congrats on the babies too!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations on a job well done and 3 new babies! :hi5: :applaud:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go Amber!:hi5: Glad to hear you have nice healthy babies & mama took them back. You did great!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Great job!!! Congrats on the babies!

See, you're the poster child of why obsessively reading TGS pays off!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

You did awesome! You were very brave to fish those kiddos out like that.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Very well done! Congratulations!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Woot! :leap:


----------



## Amber_ (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks guys! I am over the moon that it all went well. It was really scary during it, but I knew if the baby did not come out we were going to lose them both anyway. I think that's the only reason I kept working at it. 

This is definitely the perfect example of why its great to read these forums obsessively lol.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yep! You do what you have to do, and you did great!  I would say the only thing missing from this wonderful event are pictures of your new kids!


----------



## Amber_ (Sep 20, 2013)

I will try and get some today. We are moving them from the kidding pen and in with the rest of the goats today.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, yes during the time you think to yourself 'I can't do that", then you do and you have three beautiful does. 

Can't wait to see the babies


----------



## Amber_ (Sep 20, 2013)

I can only post pictures one at a time from my phone. So here is Alice.


----------



## Amber_ (Sep 20, 2013)

Here is Ethel.


----------



## Amber_ (Sep 20, 2013)

This is the trouble maker Lucy.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awww, they are sooo cute! I love Ethel's markings, and Lucy does look like she could easily be a handful! :laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Woo hoo, you warrior! Great work!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats! So blessed... three doelings! Lucy is my favorite; little spitfire. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

You're awesome! Great job and congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

